# Utah Valley Retriever Club



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Just a note to tell everyone in Utah County that there is a new retriever club in town.We are having a membership meeting Wednesday November 5th 7:00pm at the Provo Sportsman's Warehouse. Hope to see everyone there! www.utahretrievers.com


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Are Chessies allowed, or do you have to have one of them **** black dogs?


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Loke said:


> Are Chessies allowed, or do you have to have one of them **** black dogs?


They let you in until the chessie starts to rule the club, then they ask you to leave... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

if you have a retriever you are invited, we want to make this inviting for everybody! we have alot of ideas to keep this retriever club interesting and fun. hope to see everybody there.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Are Chessies allowed, or do you have to have one of them **** black dogs?


I've been told that if you have a Jack Russel that retrieves, you're welcome to join the club! So I guess a Chessie would be welcome too! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Ironman said:


> I've been told that if you have a Jack Russel that retrievers you're welcome to join the club! So I guess a Chessie would be welcome too! :mrgreen: :lol:


Now what kind of comparision is that suppose to be????? :lol: 
That is like comparing a field lab to a greyhound!!!!!
That should get Steve on board...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rizz (Aug 29, 2008)

These are a bunch of good guys starting this club, they have put a ton of effort into getting the club going. Get the word out so we can have a good retriever club in utah county. :!:


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Wednesday is fast approaching so remember to come to the meeting at Sportsman's.Please come out,bring a friend or two and join the club.We really need your support and involvement to make this club a success.If you can't make the meeting but are interested contact a club officer through the web site.  Thanks Vic


----------



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey I just wanted to thank everybody that made it to the meeting. We had an awesome turnout and I know of quite a few people that want to be involved but were unable to make it to the meeting. I definately get the feeling that there are a lot of people in Utah Valley that want to do more with there dog but just don't know of where or what they can do. Just to remind everyone the club will be holding a turkey shoot on Nov. 22nd. We will have full details for it on the website this weekend so be sure to check it out and also dont forget to bring your dogs because we will be having some kind of competition with them. Also be sure to start planning on attending our fun/picnic test that will be held in December, we will have an official date with details shortly and we of course hope to see some of you from the other clubs as well. Thank you again to those that have helped so far in starting the new UVRC and be sure to post your thoughts on the meeting and the new club in general. 
Dave


----------



## Virgil (Sep 20, 2007)

Signed up and paid my dues on the web today.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## tedhuntin (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice job with the club. With gas prices and such, we need more local opportunities for tests and trials. Way to take the initiative.


----------

